# Joey Hold - Moby Wrap Question



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Ok, the Joey hold is my son's new fave position. He'll stay in here happily for a few hours. Is this ok? I remember reading that extended time in the baby bjorn was bad because all their weight was resting on the piece between their legs. This is kind of the same thing, right?

???


----------



## GypsyGrin (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm looking forward to hearing the responses on this from the real experts here.

We bought a baby bjorn before DD arrived and yesterday I returned home to find her daddy had her in it during the day.







His argument is that he doesn't feel the baby bjorn is appreciably different from the joey hold in the moby wrap. (He didn't attend the NINO meeting with me where I first heard this and thinks I'm being "whatever" about this.) So I stayed up late last night and sewed him his own moby. (Mine is too small for him.) I then washed & dried it to get the sizing out of the fabric, and the cheap stuff I'd picked up promptly shrunk so I guess I'll be making another one of those this weekend. Urgh.

I would happily wear her facing inward if she wouldn't scream every time she's held that way. I can't even burp her over my shoulder without her complaining strongly. I had her in the cradle hold for the first 10 weeks we used it, but now when I wrap her up that way (unless she's tired) she stiffens her whole body, kicks her legs, and fusses. I will take that as a 'no thank you'.







So I've been carrying her in the lotus hold, which seems like a good compromise for a 3.5 month old infant.

I've read that when doing the moby/lotus you need to be sure to spread the fabric out as wide as possible to make a "seat" for them, rather than having them dangle & that's part of the difference. Also the cloth conforms yet gently supports the curves of their body vs the baby bjorn is rigid.

I've got a mei tai coming with the hopes I can wear her on my back without too much complaint. Hope she'll humor me on this.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

My son is also 3.5 months. He likes the lotus as well - but often wants his legs free. Then he's happy kicking and moving around. So, no matter how much I spread the fabric it all ends up bunched between his legs.


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

My DD just started to be carried in this position in the Moby and she *loves* it.

I used to be concerned about the position she's in but if you look in the mirror when you've got the babe in this one, they're not only supported by the fabric that goes between the legs but also the stuff that comes up over their fronts. I also make sure that the fabric between her legs is spread nice and wide so that the pressure is spread. And since my babe is still a wee one, the band of fabric with the tag on it also supports her legs.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyMarie* 
My son is also 3.5 months. He likes the lotus as well - but often wants his legs free. Then he's happy kicking and moving around. So, no matter how much I spread the fabric it all ends up bunched between his legs.









Way off topic but DD love her feet free too. The only thing is when I close my coat( it's freezing here) she leans over and reaches trying to find them


----------

